# Fire Alarm During 4BLD at UK Championship 2013



## BillyRain (Nov 19, 2013)

Pretty annoying. 

Scramble was so easy too


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 19, 2013)

Hah.

Was it an actual fire or just a drill?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just a drill. Someone also told me the scramble was really easy as well. That couldn't have been worse timing to be honest xD


----------



## Iggy (Nov 19, 2013)

That must've sucked a lot :/


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you get a dnf or just a new scramble? That really stinks :/


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 19, 2013)

DavidCip86 said:


> Did you get a dnf or just a new scramble? That really stinks :/



A new scramble. Which sucked. I failed hard as I was too angry to concentrate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2013)

That's so awful. I'm thousands of miles away and yet it makes me angry.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone get a video of CHJ's reaction? Priceless.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 19, 2013)

I was born deaf and I have cochlear implants so I pretty much have robot ears so I can take them off and hear pretty much nothing.

I don't do BLD at all and if I did that would be interesting to imagine if this happened if I was doing 4BLD since I would pretty much wouldn't be interrupted at all.

If this was during memo I would be like IM NOT F***ING LEAVING THIS SCRAMBLE IS REALLY EASY

If during execution, I don't really know what the judge would do...

What do you think would happen?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if I could've evacuated if I was judging and my competitor wanted to continue.

Luckily I was propping up the hotel bar.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 19, 2013)

If the judge had stayed.. it would have been fine, seeing as at the very end of this video the alarm stopped and everyone came back in again. 

Not sure how it would work though as Dan made an official call for all competitors to stop their attempts.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Not sure how it would work though as Dan made an official call for all competitors to stop their attempts.



I forgot how Daniel loves to DNF 4x4s =)


----------



## Ollie (Nov 19, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> If the judge had stayed.. it would have been fine, seeing as at the very end of this video the alarm stopped and everyone came back in again.
> 
> Not sure how it would work though as Dan made an official call for all competitors to stop their attempts.



Article 11 - is it treated as multiple incidents? If someone completed their scramble and got a good time before evacuating then I guess you could count it, but 11b and 11d = Dan's decision


----------



## Angel Lim (Nov 20, 2013)

And BLD is scramble dependent as well...


----------



## zevgl (Nov 27, 2013)

Someone would probably poke you then either you take off the blindfold or they take it off.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, you'd think that the people in charge of the venue would have given a heads up to the competition organizers. Quite the dick move on their part.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 27, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> Wow, you'd think that the people in charge of the venue would have given a heads up to the competition organizers. Quite the dick move on their part.



Err... it wasnt a drill.. It just went off.


----------

